# Lemon Jake or Sunshine????



## slb.76

Hello, I bought this juvi along with other juvi peacocks, I need help in identifying if this is a Lemon Jake or Sunshine? M or F?? Thx.


----------



## noki

Looks more like a yellow Stuartgranti type, so I don't he is a Lemon Jake

Males get color and pointed fins, females don''t get much color and have rounded fins. Like most Malawi cichlids.


----------



## nmcichlid-aholic

Agree with Noki on the Stuartgranti type (one of the Sunshine varieties like baenschi or Maleri) - Jacobfreibergi have a fairly distinctive head shape that this one is lacking. The only way this fish would be female considering how much color it's showing is if it has been hormone treated.


----------



## slb.76

Pretty sure it wasn't hormoned, the above cichlid was bought when he was 1" , in this pic it's at 3", and I bought 5 cichlids, 3 I know what they are, but the two I can't identify are the lemon jake and sunshine peacock. That's why I know this peacock has to be one of the two, the other one is slightly smaller, maybe 2", and he is showing signs of blue and yellow in him but not as deep colored as the above cichlid. Thx


----------



## 13razorbackfan

That is definitely not a lemon jake. Looks like what I call a sunshine because you don't really know his lineage and right not it is just hard to say. I would just call him a sunshine.

Here is my Lemon Jake just starting to color:










My sunshine:


----------



## slb.76

Thx guys for the help, I'm gunna post a pic of the other unidetified peacock, hopefully it'll be the lemon jake.


----------



## 13razorbackfan

slb.76 said:


> Thx guys for the help, I'm gunna post a pic of the other unidetified peacock, hopefully it'll be the lemon jake.


 :thumb:


----------



## 4RSo

even if it's not, appreciate the beauty you have. Sunshine's are gorgeous


----------



## slb.76

For sure, that's why I bought one, can't wait til it's fully matured. Thx.


----------

